# chrome flackert bei tabwechsel



## snowhexe (29. April 2015)

Hallo,

 

ich habe seit ca. einer Woche das Problem, das ausschließlich bei Chrome tabs bei einem Wechseln ob nun mit strg+tabulator oder wechsel mit der Maus die schon geladen Seite noch einmal lädt, so sieht es jedenfalls aus. Dies tritt jedoch nur bei einem bestimmten Browsergame auf howrse.de, das Problem konnte ich umgehen, wenn ich die Bilder nicht anzeigen lasse, was natürlich keine Dauerlösung ist. Wenn ich durch mehrere tabs durchklicke habe ich immer wieder für kurze Zeit eine weiße Seite, als ob die Seite noch nicht geladen wäre. Beim Supprt der Seite konnte mir nicht geholfen werden.

 

Deswegen dachte ich, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen 

 

Dinge, die ich schon probiert habe:

chrome neuinstalliert

ältere Version von Chrome

inkognito Modus

addons ausgestellt

C+C geleert

CCleaner drüberlaufen lassen

adwcleaner durchlaufen lassen

java geupdatet

 

Ich habe einen Acer Labtop

intel core i7

2,50 Ghz CPU

RAM 8 GB (wovon 2,5 GB in gebrauch sind wenn ich die besagten chromeseiten offen habe)

windows 8

 

Ich hoffe damit habe ich schon einiges ausgeschlossen und nichts wichtiges vergessen ^^

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass irgendein Bild nicht richtig laden kann (was man aber nicht sieht, da alles angezeigt wird) und deswegen gibts ein reload, aber soviel ahnung hab ich dann auch nicht von technik, ich hoffe ihr schon xD

ich würde mich über Lösungen, ideen o. Ä. freuen

 

lg


----------



## Thoor (29. April 2015)

Ein gängiges Problem ist die Hardwarebeschleunigung im Browser. Die hat bei mir unter Firefox und auch unter Chrome schon ähnliche Phänomene verursacht. Versuch die mal auszuschalten.

Anleitung: http://praxistipps.chip.de/chrome-hardwarebeschleunigung-deaktivieren-so-gehts_34350


----------



## snowhexe (29. April 2015)

Danke schon mal für deine Antwort 

Das hat leider nicht geholfen, ich hab zwar das Gefühl das es irgendwie besser geworden ist, aber behoben ist es nicht


----------



## Thoor (3. Mai 2015)

Dieses Verhalten kann enorm viele verschiedene Gründe haben. Google Chrome ist beispielsweise enorm Ressourcenhungrig. Auch die Kombination mit Windows 8 kann eine Rolle spielen. Ich brauche Geschäftlich wie Privat Firefox, bestimmte Dinge funktionieren aber nur im Internet Explorer sauber (Div. Firewall Gateway WebGUIs, Webformulare von HP Supportcenter, etc.).

 

Will ich beispielsweise auf meinem Surface Pro 3 Twitch ohne andauerndes Buffering schauen, muss ich Chrome verwenden. Daher würde ich dir empfehlen Firefox für dein Browsergame zu verwenden (Obwohl ich in anderen Foren schon Posts von dir gefunden habe, dass du das nicht willst  ). Eine weitere Option wäre Chrome im abgesicherten Modus zu starten und mal schauen ob das Phänomen immer noch auftritt.


----------

